# Lounge > Sports >  >  baseball: who are your teams?

## Dark

What baseball team(s) do you root for, follow, like to watch, etc.?

----------


## anonymid

Already a thread for this here:

http://anxietyspace.com/forums/showt...orite-MLB-team

----------

